# saltwater equivalence



## brrozzi (Sep 10, 2003)

Is there a saltwater equivalence to piranhas? I love my piranhas, but i love the challenge and colors of saltwater fish. Are there any saltwater fish with similair characteristics of a piranha?. I just bought a 130 gallon tank and he is willing to sell me all the saltwater equipment dirt cheap... but then i lose my 3 reds. any suggestions?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There is a species called "blue fish" or something like that shoals and has narly teeth. Supposedly it is refered to as the "piranha of the ocean". I'll see if I can find information on it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pomatomus salatrix


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

good but not good enuff, stick w/ Ps. marine fish are just pretty >_<. i would like to have pretty marine fish but than i can't feed em to my Ps







. haha do wut u want ur choice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

brrozzi said:


> Is there a saltwater equivalence to piranhas? I love my piranhas, but i love the challenge and colors of saltwater fish. Are there any saltwater fish with similair characteristics of a piranha?. I just bought a 130 gallon tank and he is willing to sell me all the saltwater equipment dirt cheap... but then i lose my 3 reds. any suggestions?


 get single triggerfish or large pufferfish

much much more vicious than any piranha


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

For SW I would get a spotted grouper some type of eel( My fav is Green moray)-Very aggressive :nod:, some triggers and tangs and you got yourself a nice aggressive tank!









But about your piranhas, if I were you I would get 6-7 piranhas in that 120 gallon. You can keep 3 in a 75 gallon tank for life. I would keep the 3 red bellies and get 4 caribe!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

boxer said:


> good but not good enuff, stick w/ Ps. marine fish are just pretty >_<. i would like to have pretty marine fish but than i can't feed em to my Ps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a bunch of triggers put a better show during feeding time then piranhas..hands down..there fearless fish..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Try one of these salt water wolf fish. They eat crabs, lobsters, star fish, clams, oysters, sea urchins with ease they crush there shells in one bite.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

another


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

more.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

last one


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that is one huge, scary, and UGLY mofo. marine fish have so much more than freshwater but IMO freshwater, there's limits and piranha is about at the top. also that ugly thing must be huge, correct me if im wrong which i prolly am


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

it was like 24 inches i think


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

boxer said:


> IMO freshwater, there's limits and piranha is about at the top. also that ugly thing must be huge, correct me if im wrong which i prolly am


 indeed, there are loads of freshwater fish out there much more aggressive than piranha. As far as TEETH go though, piranha are about at the top. But they have virtually no aggression whatsoever compared to many other freshwater fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> last one


 if crustaceans could scream...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> if crustaceans could scream...


lol I know, I saw a video of them on the Discovery channel they just destroyed a large lobster in one big snap of the mouth. Very strong jaws indeed.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

all the superior predators are marine fish. Ps are little scavengers. A blue fish would eat 25 piranha a day. I suggest you go fishing for blue fish, then you will see how a real predator acts instead of being little biotches like piranhas :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I saw a very nice specimen of the marine wolf fish at the Shedd Aquarium a few weeks ago. Doesnt seem very active, in fact after watching it for a few minutes, I dont think it moved once.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> I saw a very nice specimen of the marine wolf fish at the Shedd Aquarium a few weeks ago. Doesnt seem very active, in fact after watching it for a few minutes, I dont think it moved once.


 them and all the other eels are that way I understand :sad:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah but they still look cool


----------

